# Campgrounds Near Lake George, Ny



## Joonbee

Hello, We are looking into going to Lake George for a week in June adn we would like ot get a campsite right on the lake. Going with another family and she told me that she can't find anything ON the lake and she says she knows they exist. I told her that I know just who to ask. So, any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Piecemaker

Joonbee

Off hand I don't know of anything right on Lake George, however I could be wrong.

Right out side the village of Lake George is Lake George RV Park. Very nice and clean.

A little further north is Great Escape Resort, also very nice.

Brian


----------



## 3athlete

there are definitely campgrounds right on the lake, i've seen them from the water, don't know the names...if I find them out, I'll let you know.


----------



## 3athlete

3athlete said:


> there are definitely campgrounds right on the lake, i've seen them from the water, don't know the names...if I find them out, I'll let you know.


here is one, I googled lake george +campgrounds

LAKE GEORGE CAMPSITE has thirty-seven spacious, level, partially shaded RV and tent sites nestled in fifteen acres of virgin pine or on the wooded shores of beautiful Lake George.

click here


----------



## 3athlete

here is another site I found...

Lake George Info


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

There is also a state park or two right on the lake. No hookups, but I've heard they are nice

Tim


----------



## GarethsDad

3athlete said:


> there are definitely campgrounds right on the lake, i've seen them from the water, don't know the names...if I find them out, I'll let you know.


here is one, I googled lake george +campgrounds

LAKE GEORGE CAMPSITE has thirty-seven spacious, level, partially shaded RV and tent sites nestled in fifteen acres of virgin pine or on the wooded shores of beautiful Lake George.

click here
[/quote]
This Lake George is in Wisconson. Lake George Campsite
4008 Bassett Road
Rhinelander, WI 54501
James


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


This Lake George is in Wisconson. Lake George Campsite<br />
4008 Bassett Road<br />
Rhinelander, WI 54501<br />
James

oops, thanks james...just remember I am blonde


----------



## Bakerman

I don't think there's much to pick from on the lake...There's Mohawk campground on lake shore drive right near Lake George Village, but a search on Yahoo shows poor reviews (I've never stayed there). And Hearthstone Point is the Dept of Environment Conservation campground on the lake. No hookups, they're on reserve america. May want to expand your search to other sites in the Adirondacks.

Steve.


----------



## battalionchief3

Were heading up thier in July. We are going to try out Lake George Escape. I get a discount, thats about the only reason. It looks fine from the pics.


----------



## Bakerman

Flipping through my NY Campground guide, I found another choice for you... Daggettlake.com Lakeside camping for tents/rvs/cabins, and 15 minutes from Lake George. I have not researched beyond that (buyer beware). For other choices the paper guide I'm using says nycampgrounds.com on the cover, good luck with your search. (I am not disparaging the other campgrounds 'near' Lake George LG Escape etc, but the original post was specifically looking for lakeside camping, which is scarce on LG itself.)


----------



## dmbcfd

battalionchief3 said:


> Were heading up thier in July. We are going to try out Lake George Escape. I get a discount, thats about the only reason. It looks fine from the pics.


Chief,

We stayed there for a week last summer. The campground is nice and clean, level sites, very good camp store, and close to many attractions. The pool was way too warm, about 90 degrees. The pool had to be closed and drained for a day due to a Caddyshack incident. It wasn't a Baby Ruth bar. They have lots of activities for the kids, but they nickel and dime you death. We liked Lake George RV Park a little better.

Steve


----------



## happycamper

Good topic

We too are headin' into this area in summer '08. Lake George Escapes was the popular recommendation when asking around.

We however are leaning toward this Apple Island It is on Lake Champlain not Lake George. Perhaps not where you personally want to travel to but it seemed to fit what you were looking for and is in that region. (sort of)

Happy Planning


----------



## Moosegut

I've been vacationing at Lake George for many years, though I stay at the northern end of the lake. We go to Roger's Rock State Park in Hague, NY. It's right on the lake, though the chances of getting one of the sites right on the lake are slim - especially at this late date. But, any site in the park places you at a facility with a nice beach and a boat ramp.

There are no hookups - strictly boondocking. Do a search on Reserveamerica.com and see what you can find.


----------



## Scoutr2

About six years ago, on our trip to Maine/Acadia, we stayed at Adirondack Camping Village. It is close to Lake George Village (about 2-3 miles, if I remember correctly) and was a very nice, clean, and quiet campground. I'd certainly stay there again, if we return to the area.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## mobile_cottager

We just booked some July 4th to 8th at Adirondack Camping Village.


----------



## Joonbee

Thanks everyone. The suggestions ans help have all been great. I will pass them on and see what happens. Again, the outbackers have came through with flyin colors. Our friends are SOBers, she got a kick out that when I told her and said I was going to start the thread for answers. I must say she is impressed, but I had no doubts.

Chief, The discount at Lake George Escape. Police and fire? I always like saving money and appreciate patronizing places that show support.

Thanks again.


----------



## battalionchief3

Its through RPI. We got that membership when we bought the Thousand trail membership. We have used the PRI once so far and it worked for only 8$ a night for full hook up and the TT 3 times at no cost. As this has been discussed many times before its a serious choice to make, We only work 8 days a month so we camp a lot and this is our first full summer with the membership.


----------



## Joonbee

Ok. I have seen a campgrounds that offer police, fire and military discounts. New to camping and work half of the time as well. So I will be looking into some memberships.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## thevanobackers

Hi there we stayed at lake george escape. love the place they have sites on the river. we stayed in the 600's it was very quiet. it was alittle far from the pool but still had a good time.


----------



## RizFam

We've been to Lake George Escapes a couple of times & we really like it. There are lots of trees & it felt more like a campground as oppose to Lake George RV Park which my DH Hated. You are packed in like Sardines, very expensive & it feels like a Trailer Park not a Campground. It has a lot to offer, but it depends on your preference when camping. We prefer a more woods/rustic scene to a "resort" like CG, just our take on it.

Tami


----------



## rmalouin

Remember that june 2nd - 8th is Americade week. Unless you are 2 wheels you may feel out of place.

We are going up in August, we decided on Lake George RV it looks nice.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Lake George RV Park which my DH Hated. You are packed in like Sardines, very expensive

I have to agree with Tami here. We went with a group and we were near a bathroom...people kept walking through our sites to get the bathroom. My friends were so close to a huge camper with a slide that the slide actually was in their spot.

Don't get me wrong, it is a huge, beautiful campground with lots to do, but we felt it was way too expensive and not worth the money.

We prefer Adirondack Camping Village or Lake George Escape.

Just my $.02

Either way, enjoy!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


We just booked some July 4th to 8th at Adirondack Camping Village.

You're going to LOVE IT. It's our favorite in the Lake George area.

Enjoy!


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> We just booked some July 4th to 8th at Adirondack Camping Village.
> 
> You're going to LOVE IT. It's our favorite in the Lake George area.
> 
> Enjoy!


We still haven't gotten to this campground yet. Maybe we can go together sometime Clare?

Tami


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


We still haven't gotten to this campground yet. Maybe we can go together sometime Clare?

We would love that!







We don't have too much booked yet this summer b/c Tim's work schedule stinks! He is working almost every weekend this summer, so I think we'll have to do some mid-week get aways. Would that work for you guys?

Let's try to plan this out


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> We still haven't gotten to this campground yet. Maybe we can go together sometime Clare?
> 
> We would love that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have too much booked yet this summer b/c Tim's work schedule stinks! He is working almost every weekend this summer, so I think we'll have to do some mid-week get aways. Would that work for you guys?
> 
> Let's try to plan this out


Great, I'll discuss it w/ John and let you know.







It's been a while since we've gotten together.

Tami


----------



## photosal

3athlete said:


> there are definitely campgrounds right on the lake, i've seen them from the water, don't know the names...if I find them out, I'll let you know.


here is one, I googled lake george +campgrounds

LAKE GEORGE CAMPSITE has thirty-seven spacious, level, partially shaded RV and tent sites nestled in fifteen acres of virgin pine or on the wooded shores of beautiful Lake George.

click here
[/quote]

I visited this site and was really enthused about this CG. But then I realized the address is in WI, not NY.


----------



## Dan L

We are going with a group this August. We are staying at Schroon River CG. It is near Lake George. At least you get a river and they take you up river so that you can tube back down and get out at the campground.

Which ever way you decide to go we wish you happy camping,

Dan


----------



## 1jeep

Poppa Bear said:


> Remember that june 2nd - 8th is Americade week. Unless you are 2 wheels you may feel out of place.
> 
> We are going up in August, we decided on Lake George RV it looks nice.


We will also be at the same place sunday - sunday for americade. Not sure of the site number yet, last year i had 112 and my parents were on 114. LG RV is in a good location for americade, but when i go up for a family trip we typically stay at LG escape.
Maybe i will see you there...


----------



## 1STONE

hello all, I have been to Lake George probubly for the past 5 years we have stayed at Lake George Escape, Adirondeck Village & Schroon River Campgrounds.

For the kids LG Escape - but it's the most expensive

For the adults Schroon River - I love it


----------

